# ¡Cómo envidiáis a los que tenemos perro!



## Dymn

Olá de novo,

Pergunto-me como poderiamos traduzir a frase do título. Eu diria:

_¡Cómo envidiáis a los que tenemos perro!
Como vocês invejam nós que temos cão!_

As minhas dúvidas são que eu não tenho a certeza de se fica melhor com ou sem "_vocês_", e também não estou certo de "_nós_". Sei que em português não se pode dizer "_os portugueses somos_", mas sim "_*nós *portugueses somos_". Então acredito que também não se pode dizer "_os que temos_", mas sim "_*nós *que temos_", mas vamos lá ver o que vocês opinam.

Agradeço desde já


----------



## Ari RT

A sentença original, em ES, leva um registro bastante particular, enfático. Seria preciso conhecer o que há em torno dela para ou bem preservar a ênfase ou buscar com maior liberdade uma forma mais vernacular. Que em PT-BR seria
- Como somos invejados, os que temos um cão!
Ou, um pouco mais literário
- Que invejados somos, os que temos um cão!

Mas...
Não sei se a voz passiva se encaixa no contexto. Se a sentença a ser traduzida for uma em uma sequência de invectivas dirigidas a um grupo, não serve.
Outro mas...
Está (1) considerado "politicamente incorreto" _TER_ um cão. No Brasil somos "tutores" dos _amigos_ de quatro patas. Portanto, veja a conveniência de "... os que temos a companhia de um cão".

(1)  Usei o verbo _estar_ onde deveria haver um _ser_. É que ontem não era feio _ter_ um cão, era até muito legal. Hoje não se pode _ter_, amanhã quem sabe. Essa fofura aí do lado esquerdo piscando um olho para vocês acredita, de verdade, que _TEM_ dois humanos encarregados de alimentá-la quando necessário e de brincar quando requerido. Tão simples. Essa simplicidade é parte da graça de... sua companhia.


----------



## Carfer

Sugiro '_Que inveja tendes /vocês têm/ dos que temos cão!', _que me parece que mantém a ênfase que o Ari mencionou. A forma com '_vocês_' é informal e provavelmente mais frequente, mas a primeira ainda é a que me soa melhor em qualquer circunstância.


----------



## Dymn

Ari RT said:


> Que em PT-BR seria
> - Como somos invejados, os que temos um cão!
> Ou, um pouco *mais literário*
> - Que invejados somos, os que temos um cão!


Muito interessante



Ari RT said:


> os que temos um cão!





Carfer said:


> dos que temos cão!',


Então não há problemas com _"os que temos (um) cão"._ Obrigado aos dois.


----------



## jazyk

Dymn said:


> Sei que em português não se pode dizer "_os portugueses somos_", mas sim "_*nós *portugueses somos_"


Não é tão comum, mas é possível: Silepse


----------



## englishmania

Eu gostava de saber se essa frase tem sentido literal e em que contexto é usada.

Se eu dissesse em português, sem saber bem o significado por detrás da frase pu em que contextos se diz, diria algo como  Tanta inveja de quem tem cão! Tanta inveja por termos cão/cães!


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Então não há problemas com _"os que temos (um) cão"._



Não, não há problema. Pode mesmo ser necessário por uma questão de clareza. Não é o mesmo dizer '_os que somos/os que temos_', que deixa claro que nos incluímos, que _'os que são/os que têm', _que, podendo incluir-nos, mais depressa sugere que não.


----------



## Cainejo

englishmania said:


> Eu gostava de saber se essa frase tem sentido literal e em que contexto é usada.


É que o "Estado de Alarma" que temos agora na Espanha permite sair à rua apenas para ir para o trabalho, a procurar alimentos, assistência médica ou levar o cão para passear. Então já há a piada de todos os cães estarem exaustos de passear mais do que na sua vida! Ate se diz que há quem pede o cão ao vizinho para sair à rua.

Acho que a frase vai por aí.


----------



## Dymn

Cainejo said:


> É que o "Estado de Alarma" que temos agora na Espanha permite sair à rua apenas para ir para o trabalho, a procurar alimentos, assistência médica ou levar o cão para passear.


Exatamente, o contexto é esse.


----------



## pfaa09

A frase está no discurso directo, logo, qualquer tradução deveria começar por: Como invejais aqueles... / Como vocês invejam aqueles...
Eu omitiria o sujeito do verbo invejar, deixava-o implícito e no lugar de _aqueles_, usaria _quem._
A minha escolha seria: Como invejais quem tem cão!


----------



## gato radioso

Y ésta...:
_Quanta inveja é que vocês têm/sentem a quem tem cão!_


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Y ésta...:
> _Quanta inveja é que vocês têm/sentem a quem tem cão!_


Pode ser, com pequenas correcções:
_'Quanta inveja é que vocês têm/sentem *de* quem tem cão!'_
ou então
_'Tanta inveja que vocês têm/sentem *de* quem tem cão!'_


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, com pequenas correcções:
> _'Quanta inveja é que vocês têm/sentem *de* quem tem cão!'_
> ou então
> _'Tanta inveja que vocês têm/sentem *de* quem tem cão!'_


----------

